
IT Security for Project Managers - frankhissen
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/security-project-managers-frank-hi%C3%9Fen
======
frankhissen
Now also as free whitepaper:
[http://frankhissen.de/IT%20Security%20for%20Project%20Manage...](http://frankhissen.de/IT%20Security%20for%20Project%20Managers%20-%20Whitepaper%20HissenIT.pdf)

